# Has anybody done an sr20det gtir swap into a 01 sentra se with pp?



## wolfpack196 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there anybody who has done an sr20det gtir swap into their 01' sentra se with the performance package? If so can u discuss the pros and cons of this particular swap?

I'm seriously considering this swap and need to know all the details...thanks!!

Cheers,
Sal


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think there have been a couple. Need the b15 trans, need to swap over to a b14 harness and ECU (preferably a JWT ecu or something for the GTiR. Not sure if the mounts all line up or not.


----------

